# noobie intro RE: Classic Mercedes 450 SLC conversion



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the network. Look forward to seeing your build. If they let you post more about the motor that you are using. It is nice to see something other than netgain or prestolite. 

There is a guy named mizlpix that is using a powerglide in his build. He seems to have it figured out just fyi.


----------



## sofloSLC (Jul 18, 2011)

Since you asked, here is a link to the product website for the motor:
http://www.motenergy.com/me1002.html

It seems like it would be a good fit for the purpose. I have used lots of their brushless motors in marine applications and had good luck with them.

Think my basic plan for speed and range work?

The transmission still has me in a quandary, if I can get the stock 3 speed auto built in a way that it works that is my first choice.
Todd


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

In my humble opinion you have a pretty good plan, but I would recommend to add few more cells, perhaps up to 60 or 65 cells in total, to increase your voltage and pack capacity, while reducing battery current during acceleration. This will make your 100AH cells happier and you will get better range/performance for your highway needs. I would recommend Soliton Jr. since it handles higher input voltage and you can add liquid cooling later if you discover that Miami weather is too hot for it. Higher voltage will allow better use of controller's current capacity, and improve overall system efficiency.

For all above reasons I did not recommend increasing cell size and keeping same voltage, which would be another way to reduce C rate. Its always better to go for higher voltage.

Another reason for Soliton Jr. is that its made in Florida and if you need help or simply want to meet the crew, you can drive up and say Hi


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

sofloSLC said:


> Since you asked, here is a link to the product website for the motor:
> http://www.motenergy.com/me1002.html
> 
> It seems like it would be a good fit for the purpose. I have used lots of their brushless motors in marine applications and had good luck with them.
> ...


That motor looks pretty close to similarly sized Warp or Kostov, so it should work fine.

You should be able to get stock tranny working. Is it electronically shifted or vacuum shifted?

There are some good discussions on this subject and many ways to get it done. You will need to retain OEM sensors, so don't start cutting wires on your engine just yet


----------



## sofloSLC (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey thanks for the comments.
You think I need the higher voltage because it's so damn heavy? You are probably right.

The MB transmission has got to be vacume shifted. Everything on that car is vacume operated! Door locks, idle, climate control, etc...


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

sofloSLC said:


> Hey thanks for the comments.
> You think I need the higher voltage because it's so damn heavy? You are probably right.
> 
> The MB transmission has got to be vacume shifted. Everything on that car is vacume operated! Door locks, idle, climate control, etc...


Yea, 1978 , it must be vacuum , too old for computer TCUs I guess. There have been EV conversions done with vacuum controlled automatics, its a matter of adjusting valves, etc. Check with Mike at EV Propulsion ( see ad on the right side ), I think he's done some of those. Powerglide is a good option too.

Yes, I recommended higher voltage due to weight. I am in Florida and my EV is 600 lb lighter and the only thing I regret is not to get more cells for higher voltage. My cells are 160AH so I could do 50 cells and get a good boost, but with 100AH cells I would go for 65 cells or even more if you can fit them.
Soliton is fully programmable, so you can set motor voltage limits and still enjoy high voltage battery pack, controller will convert power to power, so you can't go wrong with higher voltage.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, sofloSLC ... Picked up your post about using the ME1002 for your conversion. - Did you continue with that motor? - 
It was good to hear about your experience with motors made by the same company.
I am trying to get some info about the ME1002 that has been actually used by someone.
How is your project going?

Gary B.
=====


----------



## sofloSLC (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Gary,
Have not gotten going yet on the conversion, still driving the SLC around with the big V8 gasser. Too busy with my electric marine business, and not enough garage space to dedicate to the project just yet. Still going to do it, and still going to use the ME1002.

So, sorry but I don't have any data for you regarding the actual use of that motor. Feel free to shoot me an email via epowermarine.com if you have any more questions. 
Best,
Todd


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

as everyone else, i'm glad to hear when more powerful motors coming out, available to the public

by data shown in Motenergy website, ME1002 is not more, but less powerful than warp9 - it has more torque, but less rpm and less power : 

for example, say at 700 amps it needs 154v to get equal with warp9 at 144v, and 184v when warp at 170v;
anyway, that's few kw which shouldn't matter that much

Todd, since you have connections with OEM - can you find out, what are the limits of ME1002 motor - since its torky but low rpm, at 220v its rpm same as warp9 at 170v; and at 240v - its rpm/torque curve goes right above warp's - that's would be powerful!
(attachment - chart with extrapolated data from OEM websites)

so, in short - can ME1002 take 220 or 240v?, what are the limits - for how many seconds? 
thank you


----------



## sofloSLC (Jul 18, 2011)

So I spoke with Motenergy today. They are not recommending that the ME1002 be run at any voltage higher than 144vdc. I do understand that a manufacturer has to set limits on their products to that is what I thought the answer would be.

That doesn't mean it won't work, but that is their official position. The timing is easily adjustable so the possibility is there, but running hotter would be a 'at your own risk' type of pursuit. 
Todd


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, Gor. - The thumbnails you present are illegible to me. - I can not read anything at all about them. - I am interested in that detailed information. Where did you get it? Please. - I assume you are presenting it as evidence arguing that the ME1002 won't do as it is said it will do. (?) - That is, meet or beat the WARP 9 and FB1 4001. (in some performance parameters)? - Thanks, Gary B.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Gor. - If i remember correctly, the motenergy site says it will take 500 amps for two minutes. - 
Gary B.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

O.K. Gor. - I loaded those thumbnails into a different program and can now read them - It looks to me like the ME1002 does have the greater torque throughout the speed range that interests me. - (up to about 3000 rpm.) - And, that's at the rated voltage of 144 volts. Looks good to me. -


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

sofloSLC said:


> So I spoke with Motenergy today. They are not recommending that the ME1002 be run at any voltage higher than 144vdc. I do understand that a manufacturer has to set limits on their products to that is what I thought the answer would be.
> 
> That doesn't mean it won't work, but that is their official position. The timing is easily adjustable so the possibility is there, but running hotter would be a 'at your own risk' type of pursuit.
> Todd


thanks for info, Todd
to keep to the main subject - the car, good luck with your build (motors can be discussed in other threads), just keep us updated on your Mers
good luck with the project


----------



## cartenz (Jan 14, 2014)

The 78 450 was a cast iron bell housing on the transmission? if so you may want to source a alloy transmission from the later alloy M116/117's.

All diff centres can be swapped, so there is a huge range of final drive's that can be put in if your worried about its current ratio.

I'm new here and researching for my 380SE, so I'm hoping your project goes well and I can learn from it.

Best of luck


----------

